# Allocated Pension - taxation in UK



## Megastar68 (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been living in the UK for the last 5 years. I'm about to turn 65. I'm thinking about taking my Australian Super as an Allocated Pension. I realise it's taxed in the UK but is there any concession or special treatment for return of capital?


----------

